# DSDT Override prevents SSDT loading?



## humph (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello, not 100% sure this is right place to raise this question, anyway:

It would appear that when I do an override of the DSDT in BIOS, to use a modified one in /boot, that this causes the system to also override (i.e. not load from BIOS) the various SSDTs. Which e.g. prevents SpeedStep from working.

Is this functionality by design, or perhaps a bug? 

I would like to be able to use a modded DSDT, but I don't really want to have to bring all the SSDT tables into that DSDT.


----------

